# NKD



## mhenry (Aug 6, 2012)

Masakage Koishi AS 270mm suji. I just got this today, unpacked it and shot a few pics. AS steel, stainless clad, kuro-uchi, hammer finish, all my favorite things, cool knife. I havent used it yet but I think I am going to like it. Its kinda thick at the handle 4.16mm but tapers quickly 2.05mm at the mid point .94 about 1 cm from the tip, 41mm blade height at the heel. OTB edge is very nice also. I will post some more pics when It has some patina and a new handle.
Thanks for looking


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 6, 2012)

I like it, Mike. Looking forward to seeing what kind of handle you create for it.

Rick


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 6, 2012)

The maker is new to me (not that that means anything).

Looks good; I like the profile and finish.


----------



## tgraypots (Aug 6, 2012)

I love rustic.


----------



## K-Fed (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome looking blade. Where did u pick that up if I may ask.


----------



## Hattorichop (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm glad to see that beauty arrived safely.
I hope you enjoy it!
Btw. what is that rusty Texas thing? I'm going to guess a BBQ.:scratchhead:


----------



## mhenry (Aug 6, 2012)

Hattorichop said:


> I'm glad to see that beauty arrived safely.
> I hope you enjoy it!
> Btw. what is that rusty Texas thing? I'm going to guess a BBQ.:scratchhead:



Thats the lid to the fire box on my pit. That Texas cut out was supposed to act as a warmer ( beans) when I made it, but it really dosen't get hot enough.It needs more contact points with the lid. Thanks for helping me out with the knife BTW. I already like it


----------



## The Edge (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice knife Mike, can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## mhenry (Aug 6, 2012)

Knifewear in Calgary good people



K-Fed said:


> Awesome looking blade. Where did u pick that up if I may ask.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 7, 2012)

Very sweet blade. Can't wait to see the handle you put on it.


----------



## bieniek (Aug 7, 2012)

Yup, was looking at the same knife at knifewear.com, but tainless cladding turn me off of it. 

Look like a decent bade for the price though. 
How is that handle feeling in hand?


----------



## add (Aug 7, 2012)

tgraypots said:


> I love rustic.



Yip.

Nice looking knife...


----------



## mpukas (Aug 7, 2012)

bieniek said:


> Yup, was looking at the same knife at knifewear.com, but tainless cladding turn me off of it.



Why?


----------



## mhenry (Aug 7, 2012)

I was thinking of slapping this Maple handle on it? I really need to use it.


----------



## tgraypots (Aug 7, 2012)

Gorgeous, and good match up. I have become a fan of single wood handles with a simple spacer.


----------



## mhenry (Aug 7, 2012)

Me too. I really like all wood with a very small end cap, it really shows off the wood.




tgraypots said:


> Gorgeous, and good match up. I have become a fan of single wood handles with a simple spacer.


----------



## RRLOVER (Aug 7, 2012)

tgraypots said:


> I have become a fan of single wood handles with a simple spacer.



I am in this camp to.


----------



## bieniek (Aug 8, 2012)

mpukas said:


> Why?



Stainless clading.

I love patina.


----------



## The Edge (Aug 8, 2012)

mhenry said:


> I was thinking of slapping this Maple handle on it? I really need to use it.



I love that handle Mike, I think when you are done, that will be one sexy knife!


----------



## chinacats (Aug 8, 2012)

I dig the new handle as well...but more importantly, how does it cut?


----------



## heirkb (Aug 8, 2012)

bieniek said:


> Stainless clading.
> 
> I love patina.



Funny, that's one thing I like about them. 

Are these made by the same Kato as the new knives Maksim has started carrying? I actually wish those had stainless cladding or were semi-stainless like the Yoshikanes.


----------



## Sarge (Aug 8, 2012)

Very good looking knife.


----------



## mhenry (Aug 8, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to use it yet, I will keep you posted. 



chinacats said:


> I dig the new handle as well...but more importantly, how does it cut?


----------



## bieniek (Aug 8, 2012)

heirkb said:


> Funny, that's one thing I like about them.
> 
> Are these made by the same Kato as the new knives Maksim has started carrying? I actually wish those had stainless cladding or were semi-stainless like the Yoshikanes.



Its not. 

I am hoping to be making review very soon, And I will make a video of reactivity vs onion - If i manage to get/borrow any camcorder


----------



## Miles (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice acquisition, Mike!


----------



## mhenry (Aug 10, 2012)

So after using it a couple times, and getting a slimmer handle on it, the stock handle was a little too thick for my taste. I really like it, cuts beautifully, no wedging,the edge hasn't degraded at all, and it has enough blade height and belly to act as an all purpose knife. I might consider a passaround after I use it for a while.


----------



## Miles (Aug 11, 2012)

Mike, put me on the list for that one. I'd love to do a side by side with my Hiromoto wa suji to see how they compare.


----------



## Troy G (Oct 9, 2012)

So after using the Masakage for a bit what do you think? I am looking at maybe picking up a 240mm Gyuto and possibly as 150mm petty in this line. Not much out there about these knives, that I can find.


----------



## Miles (Oct 9, 2012)

Troy G said:


> So after using the Masakage for a bit what do you think? I am looking at maybe picking up a 240mm Gyuto and possibly as 150mm petty in this line. Not much out there about these knives, that I can find.



Mike let me test drive the Masakage for a bit. It's an interesting knife to say the least. There's a lot to like about it. The blade is deep compared to other sujis. The tang is very narrow and the transition from tang to blade is radiused which contributes to comfortably "roomy" feel, as you have a bit more knuckle room. It almost feels like a hybrid gyutou-suji. It could easily be used as a main knife in conjunction with a couple other specialty blades if you wanted to travel with a really light kit and didn't want both a suji and gyutou. 

It's noticably thin behind the edge so cutting performance is quite good. The AS steel performed very nicely. Mike hadn't sharpened it yet, so it still had the factory edge. After a quick tuneup on the hone, the edge was very nice indeed, and stayed that way. The only issues I noticed, and these are minor, is the spine is pretty sharp and that the kurochi finish felt a bit powdery, as if the finish had not fully set. The finish gave the blade an odd feel in the hand. I suspect that if you went after it with a scrub pad and a bit of BKF or similar, you'd probably see that disappear very quickly. 

I really liked it a lot. I really think this knife would be perfect as a line knife.


----------



## Troy G (Oct 9, 2012)

I bought a Masakage Koishi 150mm petty and a 240mm Gyuto today, sure hope I like them.


----------



## mhenry (Oct 14, 2012)

Did you get them yet? I agree with everything Mike said about the knife. I am sure you will like them. Let us know what you think after you have used them, pics too




Troy G said:


> I bought a Masakage Koishi 150mm petty and a 240mm Gyuto today, sure hope I like them.


----------

